# Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?



## MANNimMOND (22. September 2010)

*Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe ein Problem damit EE2 zu deinstallieren, und nun hoffe ich dass mir evtl. hier dabei geholfen wird.

Ich habe es auf dem normalen Weg, über den Deinstallationspfad vom Spiel, versucht und über die Systemsteuerung auch, aber bei beiden Möglichkeiten wird mir dasselbe Problem angezeigt:

"Empire Earth 2 ist nicht installiert. Damit der Patch fortgesetzt werden kann, muss die Vollversion des Spiels installiert sein. Falls Sie sicher sind dass das Spiel installiert ist, starten Sie es und führen anschließend den Patch noch einmal aus."

Ich weiß also nicht was da nicht stimmt, denn das Spiel ist installiert, und es läuft auch, wenn ich es starte, also wird logischerweise auch die CD vom System erkannt, aber ich kann es nicht deinstallieren.

Ich habe leider nirgends einen hilfreichen Beitrag zu diesem Problem gefunden, selbst nach ewigem googlen. Hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

MfG - MiM


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

*AW: Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?*

Hast du auch versucht den Ordner manuell zu löschen?


----------



## Papzt (22. September 2010)

*AW: Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?*

Da scheinen einfach nur Dateien zu fehlen. Anscheinend will er, wenn du deinstallieren sagst, einen Patch installieren. Gibts noch eine andere uninstall.exe im Verzeichnis?
Naja wenn er nur den Ordner löscht bleiben die ganzen Registry Einträge etc ja noch da. wäre ja eher suboptimal


----------



## MANNimMOND (22. September 2010)

*AW: Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?*

Komisch...im Hauptverzeichnis von EE2 gibt es gar keine uninstall.exe?!? Wie geht das denn?!? Und nun muss ich wohl doch alles manuell löschen, oder wie?


----------



## Papzt (22. September 2010)

*AW: Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?*

Irgendwo in der Ordnerstrucktur muss die sein. Oder leg mal die CD ein und versuch es dann noch mal. wenn du nur das EE2 Verzeichnis löscht bleiben aber unter Umständen andere Ordner wie Savegames oder so noch da


----------



## MANNimMOND (22. September 2010)

*AW: Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?*

Nö...ich habe alles durchsucht...es ist keine uninstall.exe vorhanden.
Wenn ich einfach den Ordner lösche, dann bleiben aber leider die Einträge in der Registry erhalten.


----------



## Papzt (22. September 2010)

*AW: Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?*

Seltsam.Richtig die bleiben da. und evtl auch Spielstände und einstellungen, wenn diese Beispielsweise in den Eigenen Dateien gespeicher werden.


----------



## Lexx (22. September 2010)

*AW: Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?*



MANNimMOND schrieb:


> Nö...ich habe alles durchsucht...es ist keine uninstall.exe vorhanden.


braucht es auch nicht zwingend.

probiers mal mit der install/setup.exe

installiers noch mal neu, nur um anschliessend 
die deinstallation zu probieren.


----------



## MANNimMOND (22. September 2010)

*AW: Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?*

Also Neuinstallation geht auch nicht, da ich eine neuere Version auf dem System installiert habe, und die muss widerum erst deinstalliert werden, was ich aber nunmal nicht kann. Anscheinend hat die Software ein Problem mit dem Patch, aber nur was die Installation bzw. Deinstallation angeht, denn starten und spielen lässt sie sich einwandfrei.


----------



## matteo92 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Empire Earth 2 lässt sich nicht deinstallieren?!?*

Deiinstallier mal die Ordner manuell und lass dan mal CCleaner laufen mal sehen ons was bringt.


----------

